# Lighting Advice for a beginner going head first



## FuNkY MiSSioN (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi,

I'm pretty new to the game; i've got a 3 foot tank (910x460x460) and I've just started cycling the tank. I have also ordered a bunch of plants and they are arriving in a couple of days - the tank is going to be heavily planted. However my question is that i have a couple of T5 twin tube light fixtures and i dont really know much about the bulbs that i have? 

I have 2 x Aquaz T5 High Output Ocean Pro 20k, and 2 x Aquaz T5 High Output Sun Pro 10k

Have i got enough? Too little? Too Much?

I plan to have CO2 later down the track, but since it's only early days i was going to start with fertilisers and light?

Thanks in Advance  

FuNkY


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Welcome to APC :-D

_How many gallons is the tank? What type of plants did you order? How many watts total is the light fixture?..._ The answer to these questions will determine if you have enough light. I will say that the 20k bulb will need to be switch out for a more plant friendly bulb, try for a 6500/6700k bulb.

Depending on the amount of light you have, you may need to start off with C02 from the get go.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

36x18x18...50 gallons?
39wx2 fixture

If someone showed me the spectral output and didnt show me the kelvin rating Id pick the 20k bulb.




























Now tell me...which would you pick?

The Ocean Pro maybe a little blue but if you like it then no reason to swap. Id prefer it over the 10k based on the charts. The two together will provide great lighting for your plants. What is the fixture?


----------



## FuNkY MiSSioN (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome & for the quick replies!

Yes, it is a 50 gal tank with a "sump style" filtration system.

I have ordered (and i realise i might have ordered too much):

2 Crypt. Wendtii - Tropica 
2 Crypt. Willisii
2 Bacopa 
4 Ludwigia 
2 Pogostemon Stellata 
1 Wisteria 
1 Contortionist Val 
6 Lilaeopsis 
4 Fontinalis 
1 Riccia 
1 Green Tiger Lotus 

As for the lighting fixture - the brand is "Super Win" it is a Taiwanese brand that i picked up relatively cheap (i'll see how it goes): they are 2 x 39W for each fixture.

Thanks Again


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

You need CO2 as soon as you start the plants with that much light. If you use just one of those fixtures until you get the CO2 that should be ok.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

If I did the math right, you have 3.12 wpg. You can up that some since you are using T-5's. So you have enough light for the plants you have listed. Actually you don't have too many plants, you'll actually want to add more. I would also advise to use C02 injection from the get go.


----------



## FuNkY MiSSioN (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks Heaps all for the pointers!


----------

